
Ask HN: Open Source Video Hosting Platforms? - codegeek
I understand this is a loaded question. Video hosting is a big business and companies like vimeo, wistia etc. are thriving and it is a tough problem to solve (bandwidth, network, performance, cost etc) .<p>However, I wonder if there is any Open Source projects that tackle the beast of video hosting. It could focus on components such as:<p>- Storage<p>- Transcoding<p>- Performance (CDN delivery)<p>- Experience (Players such as videojs etc)<p>Each of these are projects by themselves. Anyone know any specific projects that target some or ideally ALL of these components ? I am specially interested in the harder ones like transcoding and CDN.
======
detaro
[https://mediagoblin.org/](https://mediagoblin.org/) tries to be a all-in-one
multimedia hosting package.

[https://github.com/voc/voctoweb](https://github.com/voc/voctoweb) is the
webapp behind [https://media.ccc.de](https://media.ccc.de), a pretty big
conference video archive (but I think transcoding happens outside of that)

------
RUG3Y
Interesting that you ask -- I was just researching this last night and this
morning. I don't have an answer but I'm curious to see if there's anything
like this out there.

I'm pretty much steeling myself to write my own youtube clone. I was thinking
a "Wordpress" for video sites, something that could be easily re-used for
numerous different vid sites.

